# Tim Lebbon



## Philip Overby (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone like Tim Lebbon?  He was known primarily for horror fiction but has in recent years wrote fantasy.  However, his fantasy is pretty dark.  Darker than most stuff I've read.

I'm currently reading the first of his series, "Dusk" which is pretty interesting so far.  Worth a look for people who like dark fantasy.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 8, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Anyone like Tim Lebbon?  He was known primarily for horror fiction but has in recent years wrote fantasy.  However, his fantasy is pretty dark.  Darker than most stuff I've read.
> 
> I'm currently reading the first of his series, "Dusk" which is pretty interesting so far.  Worth a look for people who like dark fantasy.



I haven't read his Fantasy work. I've read a few of his horror books and they're quite good. Also, he did the novelization of the film version of 30 Days of Night, which was also quite good.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, I've read a couple of his fantasy novels.  Dark and twisted world with a whole lot of unexplained things going 'bump' in the dark.  I think there are a couple of major unresolved issues with this world - like basic geography - that are going to require a novel or three to resolve.


----------

